# Brand spankin new, temporary community tank



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mind the shitty pictures and minimalist aquascape, I plan on turning this into a heavy heavy heavy planted tank where you won't be able to see an inch of substrate soon enough. Picked up the inhabitants today, it's a 10 gallon.




























I think the fish will go quite well with my future plans, and they're not so bad looking right now either.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

What types of plants you plan on adding?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Not too sure yet beyond some hygros and some mosses. Because the tank is only 20 inches long it will be easy and inexpensive to get alot of light in there, and the substrate is going to be switched to flourite as well. Only reason I picked up half what I need (tank, fish, filter) today and will be getting the rest in a few weeks is because it was the last day of the boxing week sale at the lfs so I save money this way by buying what I can afford.

Any suggestions for plants? Trying to do something different than the long vals and such "amazon" look for this tank.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Maybe yu can get some Idears from this dude
http://www.pbase.com/plantella


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool link Gordeez, this is what I'm actually using as inspiration, planning to do something like the left side of this tank


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

great


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

man you should leave the tank like that jus drop a few plants in with an african clawed frog your gouramis will be str8 jus move the tetras out


----------

